# My two year old vs. a haunt nay-sayer



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Just a quick, cute little story from Halloween night I thought you guys might get a kick out of...

A woman who was accompanying some TOTs told us that our yard was too scary for kids (if you know anything about my haunt, you will know how ridiculous that it is). Well, anyway, she said that if she were a child, she would be crying. My two year old daughter, who was standing next to me, floored me when she looked up at her and said, "I'm not crying, I'm happy". 

Gotta love that kid!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

You've raised her right nixie. You must be so proud.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

That's awesome, Nixie! Give that kid an extra piece of candy!


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

That rocks!


----------



## austenandrews (Aug 22, 2010)

Awesome.

Love your haunt, btw.


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

That's awesome. Leave it to a child to find a cute way to shut someone up. lol


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Out of the mouth of babes come truth and wisdom


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Yeah, it was definitely a proud mama moment  
This was her first year to really "get" the whole Halloween thing, and she LOVED it! She said, "Trick or Treat, thank you, Happy Halloween" at every house. When we were home, she helped hand out candy and told every single person that passed her "Happy Halloween"! When someone would try to bring her in the house, she would throw a fit and scream, "I'm saying hi to the people!!!" The next day, she put a sheet around her shoulders and said, I'm being a wizard, let's go Trick or Treating now!" All of our kids were in mourning on Nov.1. My 7 year old is currently mad at Christmas for "taking Halloween away".


----------



## Offwhiteknight (Sep 17, 2008)

That's awesome. My two little girls "helped" me put my display together...and I caught one nearly hugging one of my pumpkinrots and the the other holding it's hand! They loved to play in the display.

Good kid!


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

LOL. How cute!

Great work!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

LOL! Bazingah! "Gotta love that kid" is right. I would have loved to see the woman's face. Good stuff.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

You're raising her right, Nixie!


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

That's a great story....love it


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Lunatic said:


> LOL! Bazingah! "Gotta love that kid" is right. I would have loved to see the woman's face. Good stuff.


Totally agree, 100%!!!


----------



## autumnghost (Sep 12, 2009)

Ahhh. What a kid. That's a story to warm a haunter's heart.


----------



## Manon (Aug 2, 2011)

My 5 year old niece decided she wanted to "rake leaves in the graveyard" when I asked her what she wanted to do on our "auntie day". I just love rug rats sometimes!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

haunt nay-sayer, I love that!


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Very cute, definitely future forum members and haunters.
Get those kids some haunt shirts!


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

To cute!!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Nixie, well done for your little girl! She will grow up to be a creative soul, just like her Mom! Boo to people who "don't get Halloween". That lady must have been a fool not to realize that in EVERY children's storybook story, there is a bad guy....The Big Bad Wolf, The Troll that lived Under the Bridge, The Giant at the top of the Beanstalk, kids are so much better at dealing with scary characters than those stupid adults. Evey year I love to see what you've added. My most favorite will always be your fantastic Gypsy Wagon, I really, really adore that! Maybe one day I can find one for my very own!


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Aww, thanks Pumpkin5!!! Blushing....


----------



## walterb (Jul 27, 2010)

My girls and their friends used to have tea parties in the basement with our 7' ogre. They actually named him mr scary and it has stuck five years later. It is terrible to see adults put their fears into kids.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

your daughter is such a sweetheart! out of the mouth of babes! you definitely raised her right! LOL!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Sweet! on every level!!!


----------



## Drago (Sep 5, 2011)

My 4 year old, was telling kids scared to go in my haunted house (not that scary), give me your hand i'll walk you through. Me and my wife found it funny when the kids were twice or more her age.


----------



## OtisDriftwood (Oct 6, 2011)

That's funny Nixie. I'm the proud father of a two year old little princess myself, and she seems to do pretty good as well. She calls all the decorations "mean guys" and she acts afraid, but her curiosity wins every time. As long as i go with her she always wants to check them out.


----------



## Intrepid (Nov 24, 2011)

nixie said:


> "I'm not crying, I'm happy".


That's classic!


----------



## JustJimAZ (Aug 19, 2010)

Great response to the "nay-sayer"!


----------



## rayster1900 (Jan 10, 2012)

My son is 10 now and sets up the front yard I just help make the new props or fix stuff. When he was about 4 someone made a comment that the blood was gross and his answer was that is my ketchup do you want some. The person left in a huff but he helped make the blood so he knew what was in it. We all could use some more kids just like ours if we want the hobby to grow.


----------

